# Starting nursery



## ruthelliot (Jun 22, 2010)

Ben's starts nursery in 7wks. We know the 2 of the 3 teachers very well as our other 2 boys went there  - one until the end of this term - and have a lot of faith in them. they have no experience at all with diabetes but have shown a real interest and are happy to do anything we say. Unfortunately the depute head of the school the nursery is attached to who is in charge of the nursery is an incompetent idiot. After many reminders from us she has finally set up a meeting with the teachers and dsn a few days before Ben starts. Is there anything else we should be doing or looking for from the nursery? I intend to give them sheets with the basic essential on them - how to recognise/treat hypos, the carb values of all his snack foods, 'free' foods etc. I've heard people talk about care plans/policies etc and wondered if I need to worry about anything like that or if there is anything else I should be doing?


----------



## am64 (Jun 22, 2010)

Make sure that anyone who maybe involved is aware ..not just teachers and deputy head , headteacher etc ...any assistants, play supervisors dinnerladies  etc im sure the parents will come in and offer further advice but thats for starters


----------



## ruthelliot (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input, its a bit daunting but its only 2 1/2hrs a day so I'm hoping not too much can go wrong!


----------



## rspence (Jun 25, 2010)

*"incompetent idiot" - lol!*

ruth - i read your first post and felt bingo - that term describes the head of my sons nursery - she just said to me this morning "so have they decided he has to have blood tests everyday then?" and I wanted to run around her office screaming "NO they decided that the day he was diagnosed - he's been living with it for 3months  - your staff have been testing him twice a day for 2m and I test him 3 or 4 other times a day - where have you been?????" grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

sorry to gate crash your thread!

anyway I'm sure at ben's nursery the on the gorund staff who've shown an interest will be brilliant and be open to your advice even if there is an II sitting in the office!

good luck in 7 weeks ben,

rachel


----------

